# Externe Platte an Router... per LAN?



## Frozen_Spirit (9. Juli 2014)

Servus Jungs,
Hab jetzt schon einige Zeit rumgesucht aber irgendwie nix gefunden, was mir hilft.
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Festplatte per Lan an meinen Router anzuschließen. Auf die einfachste, günstigste und direkteste Art und Weise. 
Hintergrund ist der, dass mein Router gleichzeitig als eine Art Cloud fungiert, daran hängt meine USB 3.0 Platte, die 24/7 online ist um Torrents zu seeden und zum Transfer und Backup von Daten übers Netzwerk. Ich habe aber nur Übertragungsraten von höchstens 10 MB/s übers Wlan und ich denke, dass das Bottleneck der USB 2.0 Anschluss des Routers ist. 

Kann man also eine Platte einfach per Lan anschließen und genauso verwenden wie die jetzige? Brauche ich eine neue Platte mit Ethernet? Gibt es Gehäuse mit Ethernet in die ich einfach eine Platte reinbau? Stelle ich mir das viel zu einfach vor?

Ich muss demnächst sowieso eine einfache USB 3.0 Platten für meine Eltern besorgen, also kann ich auch eine neue kaufen mit anderer Ausstattung und die Seagate meinen Eltern überlassen wenns is.

Router: http://www.amazon.de/RT-N56U-Diamon...8&qid=1404900361&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+RT-N56U
Jetzige Platte:  Seagate Backup Plus Desktop STCA3000200 Externe: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Was genau möchtest du denn jetzt. Soll die Platte an den Router oder in das Netzwerk eingebunden werden? Soll die Platte vom Router verwaltet werden? Denn dann muss erstmal gepürft werden, ob der Router ein NAS ansprehcen / verwalten kann als Speicher.  bzw. Wie ist es denn derzeit eingerichtet ... Platte hängt per USB am Router und ... weiter? Was macht der Router?
Ansonsten brauchst du halt einfach ein 1-Bay NAS oder nach Wunsch auch mit mehr Festplatten Slots. Z.B.: 
1 Slot:
Synology DiskStation DS112j, Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2 Slots:
D-Link ShareCenter Pulse DNS-320, Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (erwarte nicht zuviel Leistung, ist halt 50,-€ Gerät für 2 Platten ... volle GBit Leistung wird da nicht rumkommen! Je nach verwendetem RAID)


----------



## Frozen_Spirit (9. Juli 2014)

Der Router soll die Platte verwalten und ich möchte sie am liebsten weiter so verwenden als würde sie als USB Platte am Router hängen. Ich will eigentlich nur die Schnellen übertragungsraten eines Lan Kabels nutzen. Auf dem Router läuft ein OS das zum Beispiel Transmission hat und davon wird die Platte 24/7 benutzt. Dein zweiter Link sieht schon interessant aus, nur frage ich mich eben ob es nicht eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt mein Ziel zu erreichen.

Im Bild sieht man wie die USB Platte im Moment eingebunden ist. Ich weiß leider nicht, was ich zum Verwendungszweck noch schreiben kann.


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Ich kenn diesen Router leider nicht, aber so wie es aussieht wird das nichts. Der kann nur USB-Platten verwalten, aber kein NAS. Aber du kannst doch das NAS selbst nutzen ... weil das bietet dir gleiche Funktionen. 

Du willst im Netzwerk zugriff auf die Platte und auch von Außen? naja genau dafür ist ein NAS doch da  der Router macht nix anderes ... nur langsamer weil ... naja er ist halt ein Router und kein NAS, klingt Sinnvoll oder? 

Kauf dir ein gescheites NAS, am besten ab 2-Slots und nutz das, damit hast du deutlich mehr Spaß, geschwindigkeit und auch Komfort ... nur so 50,-€ Teile taugen halt nicht viel ...


----------



## Frozen_Spirit (9. Juli 2014)

Klingt sinnvoll, da hast du recht. Ich dachte nur, dass ich vielleicht etwas übersehen habe, eine einfachere günstigere Möglichkeit, aber das ist dann wohl nicht der Fall.  Danke für die Aufklärung. 


EDIT: Ich bin jetzt auf das hier gestoßen. 
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FOKN7D8?tag=price0002_de-21
Eine Platte mit Gigabit Ethernet Anschluss zum normalen GB preis. Ich kann jetzt nur nicht rauslesen ob man sie so verwenden kann wie ich mir das vorstelle, oder ob das wie ein Mini NAS funktioniert. Kann mir da doch noch wer helfen?


----------



## shadie (9. Juli 2014)

Ja es gibt da so Lösungen, halten tu ich davon aber nix:

http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-USB-4...TF8&qid=1404906459&sr=8-1&keywords=USB+Server

Noch nie getestet so was, wird hauptsächlich für Drucker benutzt.

Kaufe dir am besten ein kleines NAS und gut ist 
Da ist die Verwaltung meist auch angenehmer als über den Router.


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Das Ding hat die gleiche Leistung wie der Router, beides eine USB 2.0 Verbindung ... wird also gleich null Verbesserung bringen 

Das Western Digital My Cloud ist ein NAS!  genau sowas meinte ich doch. Also damit kannst du alles machen was du möchtest, unabhängig vom Router!


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2014)

Oder du kaufst dir einen neuen Router mit USB 3.0 Port.


----------



## shadie (10. Juli 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Das Ding hat die gleiche Leistung wie der Router, beides eine USB 2.0 Verbindung ... wird also gleich null Verbesserung bringen
> 
> Das Western Digital My Cloud ist ein NAS!  genau sowas meinte ich doch. Also damit kannst du alles machen was du möchtest, unabhängig vom Router!


 
So ein Käse

Ein Router liefert dank seinem extrem schwachen Prozessor mit Glück 5 MB an der USB Büchse.

Das Ding schafft 30MB, also eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## Frozen_Spirit (11. Juli 2014)

Ja mein Router liefert, so in etwa 11 Mb/s bei Datenübertragung von PC auf die Festplatte. Gut die My Cloud Platte sieht nach einem Kompromiss aus. Genau weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mir nicht einfach ne WD Red hol und an den router klemm und mit 20 Mb/s weniger leb, bis ich mal wirklich Bedarf hab und ein gutes NAS kauf. 
Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens ein bisschen bescheid, danke


----------

